# netscape < ie



## laempisch (16. Januar 2002)

also ihr kennt das problem ja auch denke ich. also ich habe eine dynamische startseite gebastelt mit php. dann hab ich mir eine kleine shoutbox gebastelt. nun habe ich diese auch auf die seite eingefügt. klappt wunderbar. nur im netscape nicht.

<iframe bgcolor="#000033" src="sb/shoutbox.php" width="150" height="380" frameborder="0">
<font color="#FFFFFF"><a href="sb/1.php">View the shoutbox</a></font>
</iframe>

das ist der code. ich weiis, dass iframe mit netscape nit funzt aber was geht denn dann??


Gruss
laempisch


----------



## Deemax (16. Januar 2002)

*iframe*

Du versuchst das ein "eingebettetes Frame" =iframe einzubauen. Diese werden aber nur vom IE ab Version 3 und von NN ab Version 6 unterstützt.

An Stelle von einem iframe kannst du höchtens eine Seite in einzelne Frames einteilen oder das ganze in eine Tabelle packen. Was genau hängt von deiner Seite ab.
(Oder du ignorierst die NN 4.x User einfach, gibt sowie so nicht mehr viele)


----------



## suid (29. Januar 2002)

*Re: iframe*



			
				Deemax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder du ignorierst die NN 4.x User einfach, gibt sowie so nicht mehr viele)



das würde ich nicht vorschlagen, ok für eine private seite gehts noch,
aber es gibt noch ziemlich viele firmen an denen NS 4 aus sicherheitgründen standart ist. aber wenn du es dir leisten kannst..,....


tschau suid


----------



## Axel007 (29. Januar 2002)

*IFrame im NN6 ...*

... seid ihr euch da sicher das der funkt?? Ich bekomme nur einen dünnen Balken angezeigt wo eigentlich der IFrame sein sollte!? Oder haben die bei NN im 6.2 einen Schritt zurück gemacht??

Gruß Axel


----------



## suid (29. Januar 2002)

also ich bekomme mit dem *NS 6.1* einen 
iframe angezeigt....

hast du dem iframe auch eine grössenangabe gegeben ?

z.B. <iframe src="test" name=test frameborder=0 width=237 height=325></iframe>


so long, suid


----------



## laempisch (29. Januar 2002)

*view*

also damit jeder weiss, was ich meine könnt ihr mal auf http://www.dlimbach.de/new/ gehen da sollte dann links unter der navigation eine shoutbox sein. (hoffe ich ) so und nun zu den netscape usern. viele wirklich grosse Firmen z.B. IBM arbeitet ausschliesslich mit Netscape. Und leisen möchte ich mir das auch nicht obwohl es nur privater natur ist.

MfG
laempisch


----------



## Axel007 (30. Januar 2002)

@suid ich habe spassenshalber mal die Seite im Composer aufmachen wollen... Das dumme Luder weigert sich ja gleich mal komplett mir was anzuzeigen und warnt mich das er keine IFrame Seiten bearbeiten kann! Irgendwie wundert mich das, die Größe habe ich angegeben egal ob mit % oder px der *6.2* mag nich. Ich hänge bei Bedarf die Seite mal als Anhang dran ok? Is mein erster Versuch mit IFrame und irgendwie muß das doch klappen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Axel007 (30. Januar 2002)

*Himmel hilf...*

aus dem NS6.2 soll einer schlau werden. Ich hab es geschafft das der NS meinen IFrame nimmt. Mit auskommentieren und dann im Netscape Composer aufmachen Größen *neu* angeben und dann klappt es.
Hoffentlich halten die Nachfolgeversionen nich noch mehr solche Dinger auf Lager sonst beiß ich in die Tischkante.

Gruß Axel


----------

